# Help pls! Traditional BUT unusual boy's name



## kazzywazzy

Me and OH are really struggling for a boys name. We have been through a couple of baby name books and have a shortlist, but feel we have not quite found what we are looking for.

We are looking for a strong, traditional english boy's name which is also unusual and not so well used!!

Do such name's exist, or am i after a bit too much!!!:winkwink:

Any suggestions will be gratefully received! Our surname is Miller 

Thanks :D


----------



## Amygdala

I think it depends. Do you want it to be unusual in his age group or do you want it to be uncommon generally? If it's the former, how about
Richard
George
Ian
James
Charles
Jonathan 
If it's the latter I personally have no ideas but you could google "unusual medieval names" or something similar (Victorian, Georgian etc). Sometimes you come across lists for character names for books which might be helpful?


----------



## Amygdala

Uh, how about Leonard nn Leo?


----------



## CedarWood

My first thought was Leonard as well:thumbup:

Others: 
Albert
Thomas
Calvin


----------



## fairy_gem

Hey hun, 

Here's some that i can think of:

Alfred
Albert
Darwin
Stanley
Sydney
Winston
Wyatt

x


----------



## Wudluvanuva1

Ryan
Toby
Jamie
James
Elliot
Callum
Dillon

Sorry not sure if they fit the bill x


----------



## rainysunshine

Not sure if this is realistic or not, but I used to read novels set in England in the 1600s or so. There was one character named Wulfric and I always thought that was the coolest name. Seems traditional and unusual to me.


----------



## LoraLoo

Charles
Albie (Albert?)
Alfred/Alfie
James
Wilf
Emmett
Elliott
Humphrey
Thomas
Samuel
Joseph
Edward
Philip
Gabriel
George
Jasper
Oliver
Glenn
Oscar
Nicolas
Robert

xxxxx


----------



## MrsPoodle

Miles / Giles?


----------



## LoraLoo

been thinking of some more!
Alexander
Claud
Bert
Ted
Arthur
Jacob
Henry
Marcus


----------



## Phantom

Trevor
Wesley
Anson
Basil
Conan
Felix
Griffon
Elias
Xavier
Wyatt
Dalton
Declan


----------



## kazzywazzy

Thanks ladies for some great names i had not thought of. Will be going through them with hubby tonight!


----------



## LoolaBear

Tye - Old English Origin meaning enclosure
Tobias/Tobiah - from the New testement meaning Jehovah is Good/Kind
Wynn/Wynne - Old English origin meaning a goof friend
Winston - Old English Origin meaning a friends place
Whitaker - Old English Origin meaning a white acre
Wentworth - Old English origin meaning a winter enclosure
Vance - Old English Origin meaning young
Trueman - Old English Origin meaning faithful servant
Truelove - Old English Origin meaning faithful sweetheart
Torr - Old English Origin meaning tower
Thaine - Old English Origin meaning holder of land in return for military service
Slade - Old English Origin meaning valley
Sherwin - Old English Origin meaning loyal friend
Sheldon - Old English Origin meaning heathery hill with a shed
Shaw - Old English Origin Meaning small wood.

theres a few and ive got loads more if you want anymore. basically ive just read my baby name book from back to front lol, in mine after the name its states its original origin so just looked out for ones that said old english next to it, ive not put them all as some of them are just crazy! xx


----------



## DottyLottie

Winston
Llewellyn
Rafferty
Stanley
Arlo
Benedict
Clarence
Percival/Percy
Hugh or Hugo
Felix
Isaac
Julian
Oscar
Reuben
Silas
Wilfred


----------



## emilyjade

arthur X


----------



## KiansMummy

harry
joseph
lewis
charlie
thomas
jacob


----------



## mummyNic

Kai is a lovely name! (saw someone posted that name) unusual yet very nice.

i personally love the more unusual names, my boys are called Kian & Noah :)


----------



## moomoo

Reginald
gerald
winston
Gordon
maurice
albert
albie 
bertie
kit
sebastian


----------



## lyndzyy

rio,..
riley..

<3


----------



## Button#

Ashley
Jeremy
Sebastian
Seth
Gregory
Robin
William
Lawrence
Graham


----------



## Sakura-chan

Someone suggested Rueben- I really like that.

Patrick
Jonathon
Samuel
Andrew
Beau
Elliott
Quincy


----------



## louise1302

archie 
thomas
william
oscar
harry
henry


----------



## MUMOF5

Franklin :winkwink:. xx


----------



## Brady40

I was going to suggest Frank - but Franklin is even better!

Loving Silas as well :thumbup:


----------



## BellaBlu

How about... Jace Charles Miller? :)

Good luck finding the perfect name


----------



## DottyLottie

did you choose anything yet? or do you have a short list? I am intrigued because I love traditional names!


----------



## Florabelle

Heathcliffe? NN Heath.
Nathaniel? NN Nate
Franklin?


----------

